# PM25 MV  Mid-April



## Harv (Feb 17, 2015)

I just got off of the phone with Matt at Precision Matthews and he told me that about mid-April will be the delivery of the next batch of http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-MV-BenchMills.html mills. I put down a deposit.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 17, 2015)

Other than having to wait until mid-spring, I think you're going to like this. 

I think all that snow back East is holding up my lathe...


----------



## Trent.R (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello new hear, I emailed Matt last week and he was looking at early to mid march. His order must of bean pushed out, I have bean I baling that mill for a while  now I better put down a deposit before they are all spoken for.


----------



## Harv (Feb 17, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Other than having to wait until mid-spring, I think you're going to like this.
> 
> I think all that snow back East is holding up my lathe...



Yeah, I'm pretty excited! Again    I had to apologize to a couple folks that I had made commitments too because of Grizzly sending me junk, twice.  Matt sure seemed like a good guy on the phone.


----------



## Harv (Feb 17, 2015)

Trent.R said:


> Hello new hear, I emailed Matt last week and he was looking at early to mid march. His order must of bean pushed out, I have bean I baling that mill for a while  now I better put down a deposit before they are all spoken for.



He said that they were scheduled to ship from the factory about March 20th. and that I should expect mine to show up at my shipping address about the 20th of April give or take a few days.


----------



## Trent.R (Feb 17, 2015)

That's not a bad turn around time considering the the long trip they have to make on a slow boat!


----------



## Harv (Feb 17, 2015)

Trent.R said:


> That's not a bad turn around time considering the the long trip they have to make on slow boat!



/agree. And welcome to the forum Trent!


----------



## brav65 (Feb 17, 2015)

Congratulations on your purchase.  Matt has been great to work with on my Mill. I have had some small issues and Matt has been very responsive.   If you have any question send me a PM.


----------



## lcorley (Feb 18, 2015)

I pulled the trigger as well. I placed an order for a PM25MV yesterday.  This site, with all the good reports, convinced me.

regards,
Leon


----------



## Harv (Feb 18, 2015)

lcorley said:


> I pulled the trigger as well. I placed an order for a PM25MV yesterday.  This site, with all the good reports, convinced me.
> 
> regards,
> Leon



Nice truck Leon. I have a nice Ford about that same year.


----------



## dlhoulton (Feb 18, 2015)

I pulled the trigger also for a PM25MV!! April was what I was told for expected delivery. Very excited!! I also got the 3 axis DRO. I also got the runaround from Grizzly and canceled my order. Seems Grizzly is loosing business/sales on these popular mills. I did buy a ton of Mill accessories and tools from Grizzly.


----------



## Trent.R (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats on the mills you guys. After a long talk with the banker Aka (Wife) I am going to have to weight on the pm 25 mv as we are buying a new house in a couple months, + I don't realy want to have to move it after I get it.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 18, 2015)

You could do like I did and mount it on a 40" tool box lower. Solves the moving problem...


----------



## Trent.R (Feb 18, 2015)

Yea that would solve the moving problem, Being a responsible adult is hard work. Lol


----------



## brav65 (Feb 18, 2015)

dlhoulton said:


> I pulled the trigger also for a PM25MV!! April was what I was told for expected delivery. Very excited!! I also got the 3 axis DRO. I also got the runaround from Grizzly and canceled my order. Seems Grizzly is loosing business/sales on these popular mills. I did buy a ton of Mill accessories and tools from Grizzly.




I bought a PM-25MV with a DRO Pros DRO from Matt in October of last year.  The machine is great. If you need any dimensions or pictures PM me and I will send you whatever you need.  I ended up fabricating most of my brackets so that I could mount my scales out of the way I have posted some pictures of the install.


----------



## dlhoulton (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks brav65. There is one thing you could help me with if you don't mind. Can you give me the measurement from floor to under the X axis table or hand wheel. I'm wanting to put a tool cabinet close buy and space is tight. Needing to know how close I can put it.


----------



## brav65 (Feb 18, 2015)

You can figure about 34 - 1/4" inches.  I have mine on a mobile base with leveling casters, so I can't give a precise number.


----------



## dlhoulton (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks, I plan having mine on a mobile base also.


----------



## Dman1114 (Feb 20, 2015)

Im thinking of dropping a deposit on one of these too!!   

of course then i would have to start gathering tools for it too!


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 20, 2015)

Dman1114 said:


> Im thinking of dropping a deposit on one of these too!!
> 
> of course then i would have to start gathering tools for it too!



As many here will tell you, purchasing the machine is only the start. Tooling can easily cost more than the original machine purchase if this is your first machine. 

The good news is that you can start with the basics and work up from there over time. It's a little less painful that way.


----------



## catoctin (Feb 21, 2015)

Anticipate delays on anything coming from over the pond for the first half of this year if the port of entry is on the west coast.  There has been a labor dispute  going on since November at all of the west coast cargo ship ports with work slow downs and lockouts.  It finally got resolved yesterday.  Cargo ship loading and unloading locally at the port of Oakland is pretty backed up .   The news is saying it will take months for them to get the backlog worked out.  At least it is over.

-Joe


----------



## Harv (Feb 21, 2015)

We are in deep ship!


----------



## RVJimD (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope I'm not breaking any post rules but I have a few questions...

I have a G0759 mill on order and just got a post card Saturday saying they don't know for sure when it will arrive.  I'm not surprised by the delay, it was supposed to be here by now but the strike out west on the docks has probably stalled it.

Anyway, my question is more about the comparison of the G0759 and the PM25MV.  I am looking for thoughts or comparisons between the two, including support, customer service, belt vs gear drive, DRO and anything else you may have experienced during use if either mill or during your pre purchase research.

I am considering canceling my G0759 order and switching to the PM.  The belt drive sounds like a good upgrade?  I wanted the 0759 for the factory DRO.  I don't want to install the DRO I would rather pay a bit for a good looking factory installed DRO.

I am not upset with grizzly and the delay in shipping.  I am happy enough with my grizzly lathe.  Just wondering if I did enough research on the mill.

Thanks


----------



## Harv (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Jim, Matt at Precision Matthews will install a nice 3 axis DRO for $699.00. A power table drive (which I ordered) for $279.00. I'm not certain if I will install the table drive or if he will, I didn't ask.  The included belt drive and brushless motor sold me.


----------



## RVJimD (Feb 23, 2015)

Harv,

Thanks for the info.  Does anyone have a current/proper link to their web site?  I understand from some searching the web that they have an out of date web address and from what I found it didn't look like the one I saw was too up to date.

I did send an email but I wonder if it went to the current address they use?  I am really torn, and it seems like everything I read makes me think I should cancel my G ORDER and go with the PM.


----------



## Harv (Feb 23, 2015)

I got a hold of Matt thru this page here:    http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-MV-BenchMills.html 

The first time I called a pleasant lady answered and said that Matt would return my call which he did about 5pm my time (pacific). I asked if he would like me to phone his office the following morning to place my order because of the late hour at his location. He said that was not necessary and that he sometimes has to wait until later in the day to find the time to return phone calls.


----------



## brav65 (Feb 23, 2015)

RVJimD said:


> I hope I'm not breaking any post rules but I have a few questions...
> 
> I have a G0759 mill on order and just got a post card Saturday saying they don't know for sure when it will arrive.  I'm not surprised by the delay, it was supposed to be here by now but the strike out west on the docks has probably stalled it.
> 
> ...




I went through the same issue you are having with Grizzly, and I cancelled my order and called Matt.  I am really happy I went with the PM-25MV and a DRO Pros DRO. 

In addition to the brushless motor and belt drive Matt gives you a three year warranty. If you have an issue you talk with Matt. He always gets back with me on my questions and has sent out parts as replacements with no hesitation.


----------



## focusinprogress (Feb 24, 2015)

dlhoulton said:


> I pulled the trigger also for a PM25MV!! April was what I was told for expected delivery. Very excited!! I also got the 3 axis DRO. I also got the runaround from Grizzly and canceled my order. Seems Grizzly is loosing business/sales on these popular mills. I did buy a ton of Mill accessories and tools from Grizzly.



I went through exactly the same thing. I placed a deposit down a little over a week ago with Matt, and at the time he said 6-8wks until delivery. I'm very impatiently awaiting the mill so I can get going on some project's I've had back-burnered waiting for a mill!


----------



## lcorley (Apr 9, 2015)

I got an email from Matt yesterday.  He said a couple more weeks.


----------



## dlhoulton (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm getting all giddy!!! Been keeping up with this and some other threads of folks that have put there order in for the PM25MV. By the looks of it there's going to be quite a few getting there machines in the next couple of weeks!!!!!!! That is if all goes well and no problems at the port.
I know Matt still has to get them and do his thing, but I'm setting close to the phone and checking my email quiet often!!!


----------



## 0110-m-p (Apr 9, 2015)

First post on here and about to buy one of these as my first machine. After quite a bit of research and talking myself out of a mini-mill I'm going to call tomorrow to put my deposit down on one...pretty excited right now.


----------

